# 22" LG Monitor displaying 'Out of Range'



## Fal (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a combi Monitor/Freeview LG I'm using and with the original cable it worked fine. The original cable has now been lost and when I try the replacement, a HDDB15 Male/Male Replacement Cable from Belkins, it does not work.

When booting up, the computer will get to just before it dislplays the logo (I'm running Windows Vista) and before the log in screen then will go black and say "Out of Range" with no further information available.

I tried starting in VGA mode through F8 on boot up but that had the exact same problem. The only way I could make it work was by starting in safe mode but I didn't know what to do next.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jan 2, 2010)

Fal said:


> It's a combi Monitor/Freeview LG I'm using and with the original cable it worked fine. The original cable has now been lost and when I try the replacement, a HDDB15 Male/Male Replacement Cable from Belkins, it does not work.
> 
> When booting up, the computer will get to just before it dislplays the logo (I'm running Windows Vista) and before the log in screen then will go black and say "Out of Range" with no further information available.
> 
> ...



Lower the resolution in safe mode, make sure its set to run at the monitors native res, tho this might not solve it cause iirc from windows xp and up, the OS will always set your res to one that is supported by your monitor on startup, though worth a try!!


----------



## Goodman (Jan 2, 2010)

Or if what Intel-inside said doesn't work go back in safe mode & uninstall the graphic driver from there , then reboot windows normaly & reinstall your driver


----------



## Frederik S (Jan 2, 2010)

You probably need to lower the refresh rate for the monitor. It is under advanced monitor settings.


----------



## Fal (Jan 2, 2010)

Refresh rate is 60 as specified in the monitor's instruction manual, I checked that.

Upon closer inspection of the cable, it fits in to a 15 pin slot however only has 14 pins. Apparently a lot of cables do this but I'm 100% sure that the original monitor cable had 15/15 pins.

Could this be the cause of the problem?


----------



## Fal (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for the double post but I just thought I'd let you know I've resolved the problem.

Instead of the SVG cable, I bought a DVI cable instead and that seems to work perfectly without any 'Out of Range' problems.

Thanks anyway for the help.


----------

